# Nissan Serena



## Jaden Clemons (Sep 9, 2020)

The small facelifted Nissan Serena car head radiator shield is matched with silver dotted trim materials, and the distinctive V-shaped chrome trim strips extend to both sides and divide the headlight assembly into two upper and lower layers, which are called V- by the original factory. Under the design of motion, the air dam has an X-like shape, which also gives the front of the car a fairly obvious three-dimensional effect.
The combination of the chrome-plated trim strip and the silver-dotted V-shape is exclusive to the Serena top-level model Highway Star, while the e-Power version of the Serena Highway Star model is on the inside of the V-shaped chrome trim, plus a blue Trim (non-Highway Star models also have exclusive blue trim), revealing that it is not a traditional gasoline-diesel fuel-powered car. The side of the car is at the lower edge of the front door and the rear right rear of the car. There is also an e-Power nameplate, e The characters, especially the conspicuous design of the white characters on the blue background, are proof of its different power configurations.








The Japanese standard Serena has launched a variety of models and power options. The e-Power model has a blue trim on the front radiator cover to show its power status, and the large V-shaped radiator cover in the picture is the top Standard on Highway Star models.
There is an e-Power nameplate on the lower edge of the front door panel and the rear right rear of the car. The letter e is also specially presented in white on a blue background.
The Nissan Serena e-Power with a medium-to-large body size has an excellent cabin space. Its size is 4,770 mm in length, 1,740 mm in width, 1,865 mm in height, and a wheelbase of 2,860 mm. , With this size and 2+2+3 seat configuration, the second row is like business class. Many thoughtful and convenient designs provide a comfortable and convenient personal space, including the foldable small table behind the first and second rows of chairs, USB charging holes, and small hooks for storage. The doors also use double-sided electric side sliding doors to improve convenience and have an inductive opening function.


----------



## Jaden Clemons (Sep 9, 2020)

A few days ago, Nissan officially announced the official price of the new generation of Nissan Almera 2019 in the US. A total of 4 grades have been launched, priced at US$14,730-18,240 (about RM61,200 -RM75,800).
The brand-new Almera made its debut at the beginning of this year, and the Thai media previously exposed its road test spy photos, and it is expected to be sold in more than 80 countries including Thailand in the fourth quarter of this year.
In the Malaysian market, ETCM has confirmed that it will introduce the new Almera. As for the new generation of Kicks and the redesigned Sylphy, it will also be added to the local product lineup.








The appearance of the new car refers to the design elements of the new Altima, introduces the Vmotion 2.0 design vocabulary, with a public V-shaped sports grille, LED head and tail lights, suspension roof, duck tail design, etc., showing a different sporty atmosphere.
The interior part is equipped with a 7-inch full LCD instrument panel, a flat-bottomed steering wheel, a 7-inch multimedia system touch screen, and NASA non-gravity electric seats; there is also Safety Shield 360 active safety technology, including automatic emergency braking, lane departure warning, High beam assist, blind spot detection, rear traffic warning and automatic reversing brake.


----------

